# syncronisation des applications sur Mac



## fzthepastrychef (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

une petite question me turlupine depuis quelques temps....

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi devons nous synchroniser les Applications contenues sur mon Mac Book.

Alors que celles ci se synchronisent directement sur mes appareils.

quelle est l astuce afin d éviter cette triple synchronisation. ou dois je tout effectuer sur mon ordinateur et mettre a jour mes appareils. et d éviter de consommer des datas pour rien

Alors a quoi sert la mise a jour automatique ?

Merci de m aider


----------

